# Lets see who you all bred for 2010



## kayla221444 (Oct 1, 2009)

I figured I would start this up, because I am anxiously waiting my first 2 foals from Laurel Acres Double Vision, in April/May 2010, lets see photos of the stallions and mares they bred for 2010!!

Here is my guy, hes homozygous for black, and hes a splash overo, AMHA/AMHR he hasn't been shown yet, but hope to do so next year
















This shows his markings a little better






And the mares we bred him to...sorry they are in pasture condition

"Skeeter" black tovero mare, with Double Vision she will only have a black foal, and hopefully wildly marked!






"Sweetie" dark palomino minimal pinto mare, hopeing for a buckskin overo


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 1, 2009)

We’re pretty anxious for Spring – and we’ll be welcoming foals as early as February this year – earlier than usual.

Stallions we own:

We anticipate the first foals from our Buckeroo son, Electro. He’s quite the man as he settled all 10 of his mares at just 2 years old!

The first foals from our BTU Son, Bailey. He must be competing with Electro – also 2 years old he settled his 4 mares.

The first foal (singular) from our LazyNBoogerman grandson,also 2 yrs old, Blaze, who had 1 mare and settled.

And our 2nd foal crop (and his) from our Buckeroo grandson (who’s also an L&D Scout grandson), Bonus. We were so tickled with his first foals this year that we repeated a few of the same mares with him. He has settled all 8 of his ladies this year. Bonus’ filly this year is completing her quarantine and flies to England on the 7th to meet her new owners.

Outside Stallions:

We also have a mare bred to First Knights He’s So Hot.

Many of our mares are Buckeroo bred – some double Buckeroo. Other mares are heavily Blue Boy bred, and we have some other lines mixed in there as well.

In 2010, we’ll be breeding our Billy Idol son to his first mares and breeding yet another Buckeroo son to some mares. So 2010 is doubly exciting for us! 2010 we'll have filles/mares that become breeding age for the first time.


----------



## kayla221444 (Oct 1, 2009)

wow






you sure are going to have your hands full foaling season!!!!!!!! Good luck, and hope you get the foals your looking for!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Oct 1, 2009)

We have 15 mares vet checked in foal and two that didnt get checked yet but could be.

We will start with Maple Hollows Sir Spot, my 28.5" blk/wht stallion

He was bred to NW Teeny Dutchess






JLLs Dakota Rose






Shady Lane Bucks Lady Doll






Next Stallion is Maple Hollows After Dark, 32.5" grey stallion

and he was bred to Summer Hill Preludes Princess






and Akers King Lady






COH Echo Express is our LK Buck Echo son, a 29" buckskin stallion

He was bred to Lucky Four Blue Chip Electra






and Maple Hollows Black Pearl






Arions Destinys Magic Trick is our own son of Alvadars Double Destiny, he is a buckskin pinto 30" stallion

He was bred to Carrie A Snowflake






GRF Royal Star Silver Vana






Fallen Ash Scouts Blackeyed Susan






LBFs Gorgeous






JJs Glory






Kaycee Strawberry Wine






and four others I dont have pictures of yet.





sorry I had to take the stallions pictures off since I had too many photos for a post but you can see them on our website


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Oct 1, 2009)

We bred 4 mares to our new guy Doc, but unfortunately 2 have come up open (one had a tough delivery/lost foal so not surprised she didn't settle and only covered her a couple times, giving her the year off.. Other mare we believed bred but slipped her foal and then had a persistent CL that we treated for so will cover her for an early 2011 foal)

The other two I have not had a chance to check in foal, will be doing so soon..

First is a black tobiano/splash/OLW negative pinto AMHA/AMHR registered:






Second is a black bay solid mare AMHR:






Both exposed to Oak Parks Oh Im Awesome, AMHA/AMHR black pinto stallion:











Will be our first foals with this fella, so pretty excited!


----------



## HorseMom (Oct 1, 2009)

I only have one foal that I am expecting in April 2010. I can't wait. This is a first for me and my stallion Jay.

SG Blue Slippers. She plumped right up after the breeding. I had a feeling that she caught. Had the vet out for an ultrasound in July and she was confirmed in foal. Yay!!!






Jay in the Dark. My 32" performance stallion. I love this horse.


----------



## Magic (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm really excited for next year's foals, as they will be the first foals from our new stallion, a beautiful buckskin leopard appaloosa:





We have only a handful of mares bred for next year, here is one of them, Magic Mist Im An Appy Lucy:






I need better pictures of the other mares, or at least upload some of the better pics to the website.

Our other leopard stallion got to breed just one mare (again), but it looks like she is in foal. Here's CCMF Spotted Illusion:





And the maiden mare in foal to him, Summer's Je Tieme:


----------



## Ferin (Oct 1, 2009)

We have one mare in foal for Feb/March 2010 and I couldn't be more excited about this cross. It will be our first homebred foal.



It will also be Buddy and Sierra's first foal ever.

Country Star Buddy Jewel - ASPC/AMHR Black visual Frame Overo Stallion. Buddy's sire is Wauk-A-Way Kansas Twister, the 2009 Reserve National Grand Champion Country Pleasure Driviing Horse and 3x National Champion CPD Horse. We have high hopes that this baby will have a great trot like it's sire and grandsire.






Sonara's Little Exotica - ASPC/AMHR Silver Bay Mare. Sierra was shown heavilly before being bred and has her HOF in halter and is a multiple Grand Champion Halter Mare.


----------



## afoulk (Oct 2, 2009)

I have four mares bred for 2010

Stallion Graham's Classic Entertainer




:


----------



## little lady (Oct 2, 2009)

I have one mare Thorncreeks Pocahontas bred to Tinker Toys Fiesta!!!!!!!!



I am sooo excited about this foal.


----------



## SHANA (Oct 2, 2009)

I have 8 mini mares in foal for 2010.

My A/R silver dapple stallion, Cross Country New Kid In Town was bred to:

Sharptails Peanut Butter, A/R chestnut snowflake appaloosa

Unquestionably Cute Jypsy Rose SPH, A/R chestnut pinto

My A/R bay stallion, Oneka's Devil After Dark was bred to:

Cherokee Stables Ohso Dandy, AMHR black

Lucky K Here For The Party, AMHR black

Minni Spark Black Blinker No5, AMHR black

Benviews Special Dawn, AMHR chestnut

Leaning Pines Harlequin Romance, AMHR chestnut

Then bred to the AMHR stallion, Bluebell Hollows Cabalitto is:

Last Chance Justa A Lil Wisp Too

Then I have the following arabian mares bred to my arabian stallion, Abakus Jamaal KE:

SPH Phancyphire

SPH Sameera Sunnphire

Contessa Angelina

Malibelle Bint Bint Nadira

So if all goes well I will have 12 foals total, 8 minis and 4 arabians.


----------



## PaintNminis (Oct 2, 2009)

I am expecting one foal for sure next year

Due Sometime in May

MCMs Silver Cloud X Lazy Bear Lady Sapphire









Baby's First Picture










Half Sibling to my Favorite Foal "Ember" - Desert Realms Bejeweled Design


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Oct 2, 2009)

I hopefully have 3 very special foals on the way - as these will be my first homebred foals! Lucky for me I have two wonderful neighbors who will help out during labor, delivery and even the all important mare watch!


----------



## shelly (Oct 2, 2009)

Only one 2010 foal expected here this year--can't wait to see what this pairing does!

TMABS Avalanche Joe-34" AMHA/AMHR Homozygous silver dapple tovero X Dancers BB Taxes-32" AMHA/AMHR black tobiano


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 2, 2009)

Our 28.5" smutty Buckskin (homozygous for black)

Triple ks Boogies Bow Tie






We have 3 mares confirmed in foal for 2010 to Bow

Wolfpens Painted Lace 32" (homozygous for tobiano)

here she is with her 08 filly "River"bay pinto with same cross for 2010






RF Bars Warrior Princess 37" Palomino snow cap appaloosa

here she is with her 08 filly "Spice" Perlino with the same cross for 2010






Iona Farms Miss Behavin 30" silver Bay

1st time for this cross






and bred to Bow but not confirmed yet

A& LM's Rompin Codys Chera Pooh (our 2006 PtHA State Champion)

here is Poohs 09 filly silver buckskin pinto Frenchy with the same cross for 2010






We are putting our other 2 mares on our sale page that are open foro 2010


----------



## Leeana (Oct 2, 2009)

Westwind BTU Crown Prince Flyte 34" -






Bred to . . . . . . (I purposely left a few of the mares open to breed back early next year - as of right now only have three foals coming next spring but that may change to 4 or 5 depending on if I feel like shopping this winter..)

Little Kings Crimson Dream 32.5" - (Supreme Dream daughter)






Sharrway Replica's Sequel 34" - (Double Rowdy bred mare, the foal will be very heavily bred Rowdy x Buckeroo)






East Acres Cotton Candy 34" Dun Overo


----------



## Tapestry Minis (Oct 2, 2009)

With any luck this year we are expecting three foals (maybe more if I happen to get a mare I've been drooling over)

Reeces Phantom Hawk






X

Flabys Bold N Fanci






Pecan Groves Obvious Choice






X

Walden Hill Bianca Bey






Hunt House Farms Lucky Bucky






X

Tapestrys Learning To Fly


----------



## Getitia (Oct 11, 2009)

We are pretty excited about the 2010 foal crop- our Jr stallion Todd






is expecting his first offical foal crop. His Dam is bred back the same way for a full sibling to Todd for our 2010 Sweepstakes entry

Here are a few that we feel have the potential to be an excellent cross:

One of our favorite mares Elly is in foal to Paposo






Cindy is in foal to Lee






The perlino filly Vanilla is in foal to Lee






Starlett, the Rambling Starbuck daughter is in foal to Obsessive Dream






Can't wait for spring.


----------



## MindyLee (Oct 11, 2009)

*My buckskin Komokos Little King Supreme Son is bred to...*

My major leg action buckskin mare with Dandy Bloodlines (cant wait)

and

My tiny dappled gray mare who is just stunning in beauty. (cant wait there also)

*My tiny little bay draft mini stud who is Johnstons/Komokos/GMB bred...*

My bay Buckeroo g-daughter (excited for this one as well)


----------



## End Level Farms (Oct 11, 2009)

I have 5 maybe 6 mares in foal.

3 are bred to Sam.

1 is bred to a small curly pony.

1 is bred to a stallion in texas.

and

1 is my paint mare bred to a homozygous Black and Tobiano stallion.

BUSY year for us here.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Oct 11, 2009)

Well I really don't know what I'm going to do with myself next spring, we've been working on downsizing so I'm only expecting 2!! But these 2 should be extraordinary!!

The first is a proven cross every time these two have a baby its a show stopper the first colt they produced together acheived his HOF in Halter and Driving as well as Top Ten at Nationals, another filly a yearling that measured just over at Nationals recieved Top Ten as well out of an outstanding class of junior over mares. Only showed in youth and ammy this year.

Sire: JNR's Medicine Man ( taken a month ago this year, at 21 years old!)







Dam: Cidar Mills Flash Dance






Past Foals from these 2

J.R. 2 HOF Halter and Driving











Kitty yearling mare National Top Ten Multiple Champions, Res., Grands!






This past year they had a black colt who I can't wait to take out to the show world next year!!

Also expecting a foal from New Cross so it'll be exciting

Sire: Angelridge Buckspotted






Dam: Cheyanna






Happy Foaling everyone!!!





~Jessica


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi,

I am hoping to have a nicely colt out our stallion.

Here is our stallion, NXS Duffy's Deuce Coupe aka Jack.

He is out of Bond Darin Duffy and Timberlin Firecracker.





Here is the mares that he bred to for this year.

Gracie, This is the one that I am hoping a colt of out of them...










Sophie






Also the another mare that is going to be reside on another farm.





Hopefully Jack will give us beautiful foals in next year!...


----------



## cretahillsgal (Oct 11, 2009)

I am expecting 6 foals next year. One of them will be out of Karrie's black pinto stallion, Jack in the above post. He is bred to a perlino mare that I am getting from her.

Then I also have a pretty sorrel pinto mare bred to RHA Lotto Locomotion who is owned by REO at ROKO Miniatures.

Then the other 4 mares are bred to my buckskin pinto stallion.

You can see pictures of everyone on my website http://www.cretahillsfarm.com/cretahills_008.htm


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Oct 13, 2009)

with the looks of these posts - there's going to be some fabulous foals next spring - can't wait to see all the announcements from everyone - congratulations to all - and wishing everyone a healthy live foal


----------



## drk (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree with White Tails ... Looks like 2010 should produce some beautiful foals.

Here is why I'm excited for my 2010 foal crop !!!

*Toyland Tino Trix*






Is bred to these mares

Toyland Peekaboo






Harlwood Shoot For the Sky






Toyland Charina






Dancing Cloud Legaceys Snow Angel






*Freelands Fiestas Imperial Storm.....*






Is bred to:

Lakeviews Dandy Candy Kiss






And my Leopard Appaloosa mare...

Six Gems Sheeza Spotted Sensation






Is bred to











*Alliance Piano Man*






And my Black Overo Mare...






WFF Blazing Good Time is bred to....











*Bear Branch Painted Feather*


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Oct 14, 2009)

WOW!!! Jessica, your boy Medicine Man looks AWESOME, he looks much younger than his age!!!!





Our stallion, 29.75" Redrock Incognito, is producing foals that are exactly what we want--they have the ability to succeed in halter AND driving! Incognito has several foals driving now, two of them owned by a Forum member down in TX. One of them just went 3rd out of 40 something horses at R Nationals in his driving class, and he has already proven himself in halter. Our goal is to produce horses that will do well in halter and driving, not just one or the other. I love a true all around horse.

Redrock Incognito:






The following mares are ultrasounded in foal to Incognito:

Our most anticipated cross is with Redrock Serena. The foal will be a full sibling to the one mentioned above.






Jandts Cheeri Deeri:






And for her first foal, Reflections What A Star:


----------

